# Why can't I rent a car from Enterprize and drive it for Uber?



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Enterprize doesn't mind.
I'd get a better car than I own to drive customers around.
Enterprize will clean the car for me and handle all of the maintenance.
It's cheaper than renting a car from Mears.

Mears is really ripping their drivers off with their $1700 a month vehicles.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you positive that Enterprise "doesn't mind" that you would be using their car in a commercial setting?


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

I am guessing it is the insurance. Your car is listed on the policy, not a substitute.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

How are the pax going to recognize you if you keep changing your car on daily/weekly basis?
How about Insurance cost?
I am not sure Enterprise will give you a good deal if you tell them this will be used for business

Good luck


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Are you positive that Enterprise "doesn't mind" that you would be using their car in a commercial setting?


Yes they give discounts to businesses.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Sly said:


> Yes they give discounts to businesses.


I understand they give corporate discounts. That is significantly different than livery usage.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I understand they give corporate discounts. That is significantly different than livery usage.


They rent cars to Disney and the pga for customer transport.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

That probably has quite a bit to do with Disney and PGA having specific insurance to cover such activity. You don't. Either way, Uber has drawn a line in the sand regarding use of rental vehicles from 3rd parties, and that option is out, for now.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I know that in NYC, at least, your name must be on the vehicle's insurance policy. This may be the reason in your area.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Its a good question. I was thinking about doing it with relayrides to spare my car but you'd have to get your name on the cars insurance somehow...


----------



## Bmateo (Sep 5, 2014)

1. Your rental agreement with Enterprise states that you cannot use it for commercial purposes (those cited above have commercial agreements)
2. Your agreement with Uber (the ****s that they are) states that you can only drive a car that has been approved by them.
3. In practice, no problem whatsoever doing it, until you get in a wreck, and then you are all kinds of screwed. If someone gets hurt, you are even more screwed.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

You can look into http://www.peers.org/income/breeze/ - They allow you to rent cars that can be used for Uber or Lyft, and any other p2p programs.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> You can look into http://www.peers.org/income/breeze/ - They allow you to rent cars that can be used for Uber or Lyft, and any other p2p programs.


$28 per day??? not bad if you drive every day. but if you (like me) worked only 2 day a week... it doe snot add up.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> They rent cars to Disney and the pga for customer transport.


considered a courtesy/amenity.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> They rent cars to Disney and the pga for customer transport.


I am trying to figure out if you are just messing with us or you have an IQ deficiency


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

You can do a short term lease with rental agencies for as little as 600/month.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ive just had a look at the enterprise website, it doesn't say anywhere that they dont mind you using their car for commercial purposes


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> Enterprize doesn't mind.
> I'd get a better car than I own to drive customers around.
> Enterprize will clean the car for me and handle all of the maintenance.
> It's cheaper than renting a car from Mears.
> ...


Just remember to swap the plates and badges from your Honda Civic (the model that never suffers from mechanical wear) onto the rental car then you're good to go!

In keeping with your name too!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> Ive just had a look at the enterprise website, it doesn't say anywhere that they dont mind you using their car for commercial purposes


Doesnt say they do either. Lots of corporations use enterprise. They have vans too.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Rent a car, get in an accident with a passenger, get deactivated. Sounds like a good plan. You can only drive a car that is registered and insured in your name.


----------

